# Herniated discs



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 5, 2017)

After a few years in the military and probably bad lifting form. I have 3 herniated bulging discs in my back. I'm just shy of thirty. What do I do to recover fast? What can I take? What exercises do you recommend and don't recommend?


----------



## ROID (Sep 7, 2017)

Try a epidural and the chiropractor. 

They are pretty common back injuries. Some people don't experience pain from them at all. I'm not so fortunate.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2017)

I wholeheartedly suggest checking out the book Back Mechanic by Dr. Stuart McGill

He is one of the world's top spine biomechanists. He has performed a ton of research on the causal mechanisms of disc herniations, and how to recover from them. The book would be able to answer all the questions you asked. I am in no way affiliated with him, but I have read a lot of his research, and he is respected as a top rehab expert by most rehab clinicians.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

I herniated my S1/L5 disc and tried all alternative therapies but eventually had surgery. My only regret is that I spent so much time in pain when I could have had the surgery years earlier.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> I herniated my S1/L5 disc and tried all alternative therapies but eventually had surgery. My only regret is that I spent so much time in pain when I could have had the surgery years earlier.




I've never had one; but I have a very good friend who has and he says the exact same thing. After surgery; it was immediate relief!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Sep 10, 2017)

Do you still deadlift after getting the surgery Prince?


----------



## JODER (Oct 5, 2017)

I think I have the same problem, but I haven't checked. How long does it take to recover after the surgery? When can you expect to go back to the gym? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2017)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Do you still deadlift after getting the surgery Prince?



I don't even work legs anymore.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2017)

JODER said:


> I think I have the same problem, but I haven't checked. How long does it take to recover after the surgery? When can you expect to go back to the gym?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



6-8 weeks.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes just yes! Surgery is the best option I have ever heard so you can try it.


----------



## Minotaur (Nov 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't even work legs anymore.



Same here. Pain doc says I can, but y'know... You find out how much pressure your lumbar takes when you do leg ext., squats and leg press.

Bodyweight squats, even using something to hold onto is what I do for now.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 7, 2017)

I have deterioration from L3 down to S1 getting worse toward the bottom.  I can't squat or deadlift. Leg presses are a problem too. So I Bike ride in the mountains and do hamstrings and calves. Sounds gay but yoga helps a lot with the pain.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

Glycomann said:


> I have deterioration from L3 down to S1 getting worse toward the bottom.  I can't squat or deadlift. Leg presses are a problem too. So I Bike ride in the mountains and do hamstrings and calves. Sounds gay but yoga helps a lot with the pain.



don't worry they have already tested using stem cells in discs and they completely regenerate in one year back to normal. its not yet approved in the US but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> don't worry they have already tested using stem cells in discs and they completely regenerate in one year back to normal. its not yet approved in the US but it's only a matter of time.



FDA is very slow to approve especially cell based treatments.  You are right though.  I should save my pennies and get it done.


----------



## liljoe (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a shredded disc between the L4-L5.  The two above it are bulging. I used to do spinal injections but it got to the point the Doc said I need to contemplate surgery.  I still haven't had it done.  I still work legs but go much lighter now.  Around 405 is all my lower back will take squatting.  After that their is just too much compression.  I still do bent rows and Yates rows.  I don't DL anymore other than some lighter rack pulls.  For now go to the chiro.  If it flares up and shit gets tight, back off and give it some rest.  Try to do most of your lifts supported if you can.


----------



## botamico (Nov 16, 2017)

Anything that can benefit you always take a long time for fda approval or they make it hard to get access to it. They have no problem putting garbage out fast.


----------



## botamico (Nov 16, 2017)

Rumor was that Peyton Manning went to Germany to get stem cell work done to his neck so he could continue playing football before Indianapolis canned him.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 5, 2018)

Glycomann said:


> I have deterioration from L3 down to S1 getting worse toward the bottom.  I can't squat or deadlift. Leg presses are a problem too. So I Bike ride in the mountains and do hamstrings and calves. Sounds gay but yoga helps a lot with the pain.


Yoga is what I do too, not gay at all and it works. I'm not sure how to keep my legs in shape/proportion with the rest of my body though since leg day is a no go.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

Good luck convincing the VA Hospital to do surgery. Almost all the surgeons are mostly non american.. will laugh in face (with your wife present) as they're telling you basically need to be a cripple to get surgery.  



Prince said:


> I herniated my S1/L5 disc and tried all alternative therapies but eventually had surgery. My only regret is that I spent so much time in pain when I could have had the surgery years earlier.


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Good luck convincing the VA Hospital to do surgery. Almost all the surgeons are mostly non american.. will laugh in face (with your wife present) as they're telling you basically need to be a cripple to get surgery.


VA screwed me as well, surgery out the window 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

It's gone downhill fast.. And there's some great people that work there and bust their ass for all of us.. 

Problem is that none of those people are in charge.. 



docholiday08 said:


> VA screwed me as well, surgery out the window
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

